# 1994 HB bad tranny



## IDriveNissans (Nov 27, 2007)

I recently took my HB on a road trip to visit my parents in PA coming from VA (about 300 miles). On my way through the mountains I noticed it was very very difficult to get 2nd gear and it would randomly throw me out of every other gear except 4th. I'm no tranny expert but I'm pretty sure my syncros are gone as well as one of the bearings in the tranny. I just bought this truck about 4 months ago and shortly after purchasing it it developed a whine in the tranny so I changed the fluid to no avail. My question is: how long should these trannys last? This truck only has 64k miles on it and it came outta texas. I found a tranny at a junkyard that I can probably get for about $300 and the donar truck only has 100k on it. I just don't wanna end up spending $300 on another bumb transmission. I know if I take it to have it rebuilt I'm gonna be spending probably more than I can afford although I can probably do it myself if I could find the rebuild kit anywhere. Does anyone know where I can find a full rebuild kit or should I just take my chances with the junkyard? I've heard bad things about these trannys but I also have friends with close to 200k on their nissan trucks no problems.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

A well maintained Nisssan will usually last a long time. When you buy a used vehicle you have no way to know what was done to it before you got it.

Can you get some kind of warrenty or gentlelman's agreement on the used transmission so you can limit your risk?


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

..I just rebuit the tranny in my 95...heres the thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/138899-95-pickup-tranny-rebuild-thread.html

...this should give you a good idea of what u'd be in for if you wanted to do it yourself. I got my build kit from drivetrain.com for 100 smacks. Thats the bearing kit though...no sync rings. You could get it apart and see what you find. I though mine was bearings, but turned out the bearings wear fine, and it was 5th gear that was bad. I'd get it out and see what u find...if its more than you want to do, then you could go with the one you found at the junk yard...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There is no way to say how long a transmission will last; a lot depends on how it was used and maintained. It definately sounds like an internal problem, but it sounds more like possibly issues with the shift fork(s) and bearing(s) than it does with the synchros. You really can't tell until you take it apart and inspect the worn and/or damaged parts. The front input shaft bearing was particularly prone to failure due to lack of lubrication. Nisssan addressed this by revising the location of the fill hole on the case, allowing for more oil capapacity. Many will raise their truck up on the driver's side to allow them to get more oil into the trans during service rather than opt for the expense of replacing the case. As you pointed out, rebuilding a trans can get expensive if there is a lot of parts that need to be replaced. The bearings, alone, will cost you well over $100 and any gear that may need to be replaced can cost from $35 to $100+. When I worked for Nissan, they did not offer a "manual trans rebuild kit." Every part was sold individually. Someone once posted that a kit was offered through his Nissan dealer, so your best bet would be to call your dealer and ask. I left in 2003, so maybe it was later made available....or maybe it was a kit of synchros and bearings that his dealer offered as a kit; he never got back to me with a part number, so I dunno? If you can get a used trans with a warranty, it may be your best option. I believe the revised case became standard on 97 models. Nissan makes a "Key Value" clutch kit which comes with disc, plate, throwout bearing, intall tool and pilot bushing that might not be a bad idea to replace with the trans removed. Also, make sure the rear main seal of the engine is not leaking oil.


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 16, 2007)

On ebay, they sell professionally rebuilt transmissions. However they cost about $600.


----------



## IDriveNissans (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow thanks for all the input guys. Yeah I already plan on replacing the clutch, rear seal, throwout bearing and pilot bearing and I may even have to get my flywheel turned. Just got the tranny off last night but havn't opened it up yet. I'll keep you guys posted. BTW will a 97 tranny mate up or are there any other trannies that mate up or require very mild mods to get to work? I called junkyards yesterday and was only able to find one tranny and they sounded kinda shaddy I'll try some more today though. Thnx again


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...I've read the 240 transmissions are very close. I think I read the only mod is that the rear section has to be swapped. Do a search and see what you come up with...


----------



## IDriveNissans (Nov 27, 2007)

will a 97' tranny fit my 94'? I found a 94' used tranny for $350 or a 97' used tranny with much lower milleage fore $450 and I know the 97's have the tranny fill problem resolved.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the 97 trans will fit as lon as it is from the same engine type.

however the 97 has an electronic odmometer control that must be swapped for the mechanical one from the 94.


----------



## IDriveNissans (Nov 27, 2007)

*fluid level*

Can anyone clearify the how much fluid I should be putting in this thing? All the manuals say 2 quarts but I've heard thats underfilling and you need about 3.5 quarts. I don't wanna overfill but I sure as hell don't wanna destroy another tranny by underfilling.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...I got 4 quarts in mine, and havn't leaked any. I filled it through the shifter. So which tranny did you go with the 94 or the 97? I think the 96 and later only hold 2 qrts...and the 95 and earlier are the ones that hold 3-4. If you over fill it will just leak out the seals til its topped off...


----------



## IDriveNissans (Nov 27, 2007)

The guy I got my tranny from told me it was a 97' and it did have the crank sensor or whatever sensor it was that sits in the part of the bellhousing where the clutch is. My 94' tranny didn't have that sensor. However aside from that one sensor the trannys look exactly the same and even have the fill/drain plug in the exact same location. If I overfill will it cause any problems or is that what that funny looking valve that hangs over top of the tranny is for?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

imo overfilling it is not great for the seals .

you did not mention the speedo controler.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...I think that valve just may be to remove any pressure that could possible build up inside...its on the top, so I don't see how it could really spit oil out of it. I would just start with the 2 quarts filling in in the side plug like is recommended, until its at the plug level and see how it rides/shifts. You not going to wreck anything even if it is a little low...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Capacity for the 97 is 2.0 liters (4-1/4 pints); fluid type is API GL-4. If the vehicle is level, gear oil should be pumped into the trans until it starts to run out of the fill hole, as mentioned. The 97 trans will bolt right into the 94, with the noted swap of the speed sensor for the cable type pinion assy. Swapping a 94 trans into a 97 would be an issue because of the lack of a crank sensor hole in the bellhousing.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...I'm sort of in the hunt for a tranny for my 95 also...I found this on ebay:

eBay Motors: !!!nissan lz24 5 speed transmission pickup!!! (item 330195504210 end time Dec-11-07 19:16:14 PST)

...anybody know if an 85 would fit my truck? Mines a 95 2wd. Only thing that looks different is the rear portion where the shifter goes in...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the 85 is a z24 engine.
but the 85 trans is slightly different than the 86.5 hardbody trans.
the 85 trans is from a 720
it is 26 inches long where the hb trans is 31 inches .
you could use it but it is not a direct swap ,meaning driveshaft and pressure plate and electronics would have to be modified.
and you would be going backward in technology


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...thanx...wouldn't want to get into having to mod stuff...so what years are compatible...87-94 w/the KA24 engine?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you have to be careful of getting parts from the 86 to 87 year there were crossover parts.

86.5 to 89 have the z24 engine.
90 to 97 have the ka24 engine.

85 trans thru 86.5 trans will bolt up to the 97 down but are not a direct swap.

the 86.5 trans to the 89 trans will bolt up to 97 and down and are the same length as the 90 -97 trans 
but have different electronic control .so they need to be modified.

90 to 95 i beleive have mechanical speedo controls .
95 and up have electronic speedo controls..

your best bet is a trans 90 to your cuurent year truck..


btw: i loved the prat & whitney key..
in a grease monkey kinda way...


----------

